# Sub available in Ontario - North GTA



## RHPL (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi there,
The company my guys and I sub for are so over staffed that we finish most of our routes in about 4 hours most nights. I have an F350 with a 9' Hiniker Scoop blade and can bring a 2 speed Bobcat with a Blizzard 810ss with me on my float. 
We operate out of Newmarket and Aurora but are willing to travel and are fine with helping out for emergencies and the like. We will travel to Barrie happily.

All I know is that there has been 6" of snow on the ground since about 4pm today and I'm sitting at home and not going out until late tonight... I'm pretty sure the company is out plowing the lots with their own treucks in an effort to save on paying broakers like me... A little frustrating.

Ryan
905-716-4603
[email protected]


----------

